# Carbon fiber film



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice job! It looks good!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks good, but if it were mine, I would find a creative way to advertise that it's a diesel


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Definitely not a fan of the CF look on the CTD. Plus, putting CF in areas just for the sake of a CF look seems so 2002.


----------



## gt4fore (May 26, 2014)

I hear ya. To each his own. I don't like the look of chrome on the back of the car. Same logic.

gt4fore


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

good luck getting the door/window chrome off without breaking it.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I really like the black cf vinyl on the badges. So much so that I ordered some for mine but just haven't gotten it on yet


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

I've been thinking about doing it car , looks good post pics when done !!!


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks good! I did the carbon fiber bow ties and I love it more than I can explain. The gold emblem on a silver car just looks horrid


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

